# African Cichlid Tank Mates?



## Alion25

I am looking for some tankmates for my not too aggressive African Cichlids. I can tell you the exact species of ACs if that would help. Tiger Barb have done well with the cichlids but they have died of natural causes very often. 
Thanks!


----------



## dalfed

Need to find fish that like the hard water and are tough, because a not to aggressive AC is still very aggressive compared to most. Synodontis catfish are good tank mates. I have read where people keep rainbow fish with AC's or bristlenose catfish.


----------



## meBNme

Distochodus Sexfaciatus and Leopard Cptenapoma will do quite well.

Depending on the size of the tank, a datanoid will be great too.

Although the disto and the dat will get big.


----------



## graybot

How big/old are these cichlids? Cichlids that are passive now can turn murderous on a dime once they reach maturity. Also what kind of African cichlids? "African cichlid" refers to hundreds of species of fish, all very different in behavior.


----------



## graybot

Anyway, the best tank mates are syno catfish or more cichlids! Mixing anything else is asking for trouble and kind of weird.


----------



## rift lake

I keep an African community from some while (tanganyika) I added 2 pygmy syno. cats and had to go to south american for 2 plecos to keep the glass clean ( 2 clown plecos ) all are geting along fine. The Leluepi 3 and 1 adult Daffodill mate died but left behind about 17 fry. all are going great in a 40 gall breeder tank


----------

